
Bohm Dialogue (2017) - state
https://www.are.na/blog/are.na%20influences/2017/04/25/bohm-dialogue.html
======
ricknew
This is a very interesting exploration. If more folks explored dialogue in
this type of setting, new forms of communication could possibly emerge.

Also might be relevant here
[https://hoursofidleconversation.wordpress.com/essays/interru...](https://hoursofidleconversation.wordpress.com/essays/interruptions-
maurice-blanchot/)

------
state
The related book, David Bohm's 'On Dialogue' [0] is short, fantastic and very
much worth reading. I recommend it highly.

For those not aware of Bohm (although he's covered in the linked article)
he's, well, a pretty incredible guy [1].

0 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohm_Dialogue](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohm_Dialogue),
[https://www.amazon.com/Dialogue-Routledge-
Classics-76/dp/041...](https://www.amazon.com/Dialogue-Routledge-
Classics-76/dp/0415336414) 1 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Bohm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Bohm)

------
tbabb
Page looks a bit broken to me. Text is cut off, and the second dialogue is
missing text.

~~~
broskoski
Thanks, fixed! Looks like something got lost in translation after this blog
post was migrated to a newer CMS.

